# Squirrels are Cute Darnit!



## PixelRabbit (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi my name is Judi and I'm addicted to shooting squirrels.


But they are so damn cute!!


----------



## squirrels (Feb 17, 2013)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Feb 17, 2013)

heh- I am addicted to shooting squirrels too! They are delicious!


----------



## Mully (Feb 17, 2013)

They are cute but a pain ... They eat all my fruits off my trees.... I trap them and take them to the forest.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2013)

squirrels said:


> :mrgreen:



I agree... Squirrels is CUTE!


----------



## squirrels (Feb 17, 2013)

Mully said:


> They are cute but a pain ... I trap them and take them to the forest.


Uh Oh! Don't tell Mr. Squirrels that is an option!

Judi, I like the smile on the squirrel in pic 1 and the crafty little paws. Are those red teeth??

C

Also, I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to see him/her hanging out with Wire E.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice captures


----------



## TimothyJinx (Feb 17, 2013)

Love those pics! They are extremely cute.

But yeah, they can be a pain. A couple moved into our detached garage and proceeded to chew the electrical wiring and window frames. Cost me a couple hundred dollars to repair. Bought a trap and caught them both withing 10 minutes. Let them go at a local park.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 17, 2013)

Great shots Pix!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 17, 2013)

Ms Rabbit, Them are some beautiful squirrels. i think there are two left in our county. These mountain folks eat everything. Even hog noses, call em rooters


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice shots!  My squirrel wants to meet your squirrel 



The Obligatory Squirrel in snow by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## clarie (Feb 17, 2013)

My Squirrel wants to meet yours too.  only problem is he is shy and won't turn around.




DSC_0824 by ky_honey_pie2002, on Flickr


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 17, 2013)

You squirrel shooters really should get down to east Texas sometime if you want your jaw to drop.

my alma mater's campus is in the middle of what they call the Pineywoods of East Texas down here and there are probably as many squirrels as people on campus. AND, they're the biggest squirrels I've ever seen. Many of them approach the size of small cats.

Nice shots in this thread, BTW.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 17, 2013)

My squirrel would eat your squirrels! (sorry for the logo)


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2013)

If we are getting Squirrelly... mine is in a pugnacious mood!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 17, 2013)

How you doing...baby?







[/URL] t1_squirrel_nuts by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 18, 2013)

Note to self, don't start a thread with squirrels in it then leave it unattended! Too many to reply to!! Thanks all  awesome squirrels, keep em comin! ( I have more too obv lol but after coffee


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 18, 2013)

wow...I have to admit, looks like Squirrels and nuts do go together after all!  lol..


----------



## shefjr (Feb 18, 2013)

The local news stations made a big deal out of protests of a volunteer fire departments squirrel contest. I feel as though some of you may have been out protesting. LOL!

Protestors try to stop squirrel contest | WIVB.com


----------



## baturn (Feb 18, 2013)

Next year have a "Protestor Slam".


----------



## Radical (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey if your feelin squirrelly


----------



## holly125 (Feb 18, 2013)

most people here feed squirrels? wow

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimothyJinx (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's one I took at a park near our home. Not the greatest photo but I like the smile on his face!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> If we are getting Squirrelly... mine is in a pugnacious mood!
> 
> View attachment 36473


Dreamy bad boy type!


----------



## O'Rork (Feb 19, 2013)

Meet Fatso. My resident Sumo Rodent Master.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

Aw! He is awesome and well fed! lol 

How about a black squirrel...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

One of the Momma squirrels taking a break, can't miss her with that pierced ear!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

And finally.... he was mad I busted him getting into the new bag of seeds and let me know it!!


----------

